# The Easiest Way to Load Magazines



## Amsdorf

Have been using the Maglula magazine loader for quite a while and am always a bit surprised by people who've never heard of them and have not seen them. Thought I'd do a video showing how to use them with close ups of how exactly they work.

Hope some find this helpful.

Best Way to Load Pistol Magazines - Maglula ! - YouTube


----------



## chessail77

Been using one for years....they are great......JJ


----------



## berettabone

Do not use for my .380, but I use it for .40.....works like a champ....


----------



## Charlie

Those loaders are great! But the really _easiest_ way to get your mags loaded is to have somebody else to do it! :anim_lol:


----------



## Amsdorf

Yes, usually we let the servants do this dirty work, but every once in a while I break out the Maglula.


----------



## fast20

i love the loader.... so much easier and quicker...


----------



## Holly

Charlie said:


> Those loaders are great! But the really _easiest_ way to get your mags loaded is to have somebody else to do it! :anim_lol:


That's how I do it!


----------



## TGS2

That is our most popular magazine loader, hands down!


----------



## Amsdorf

:smt1099


----------



## Grunt

Worth every penny it costs.


----------



## Steve M1911A1

...But, I rush to point out, you have to know how to do it _without the gadget_, too.

If you know the technique, there are no "thumb buster" magazines. Well, not until you try to cram in that 20th round, anyway.


----------



## Amsdorf

Good point, Steve. I can definitely load up without one, even managed to cram the 12th round into my Glock 26 ten rounder with a Pearce extension.


----------



## prof_fate

I have one - it's great and much faster than loading manually. At PPC I need to load 6 rounds/mag 10 times per round of competition. Doing that the old way takes too long.


----------



## Amsdorf

Thanks for watching, so get this....I go to load up some mags on Friday and...could not find my Maglula, so I had to do it the "old fashioned" way.

The only good thing is that I did not shoot as much ammo.

: )


----------

